# pissoir



## Aoyama

Que ce ne soit ni la chose ni l'objet qui nous fasse peur ...
Nous savons tous que beaucoup de verbe en ~er donne des substantifs tels que :
pressoir, lavoir, mangeoire, dressoir, balançoire, miroir, crachoir ... Du masculin ou du féminin, selon les cas.
Certains autres verbes peuvent donner des dérivés comme dortoir (pas dormitoir qui se retrouve dans _dormitory_ , une construction anglaise), mouroir ...
Pour pisser, nous avons *pissotière* , mais PAS, à mon humble avis, le mot *pissoir* , qui se trouve apparemment dans le dictionnaire , se dit en anglais et que certains, dans un autre fil (*pissotière *http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=852012), prétendent avoir entendu en français.
Qu'en pensez-vous ?
Pour moi, pissoir en français est inusité.
Son utilisation en anglais (tel quel) pose le problème de l'origine. A mon avis , un mot français forgé en anglais.


----------



## Maître Capello

Ça reste d'un emploi très familier, mais _pissoir_ est un terme qui est employé en Suisse…


----------



## Aoyama

Alors , il faudrait savoir si *pissoir *est un avatar de *pot de chambre* (sur le modèle de crachoir, un pot dans lequel on crache), ou bien si c'est plutôt une pissotière (un_ endroit_ où on urine) sur le modèle de pressoir.
Je rappelle aussi le mot urinoir.

Concernant urinoir et urinal (en français), le mot est improprement traduit en anglais. Urinal en français est différent d'urinoir, c'est un récipient utilisé en milieu hospitalier pour permettre à un patient allongé de se soulager.


----------



## CapnPrep

Aoyama said:


> Son utilisation en anglais (tel quel) pose le problème de l'origine. A mon avis , un mot français forgé en anglais.


L'avis du OED :


> [< French _pissoir_ public urinal (1803, chiefly regional (north.); 1489 in Middle French as adjective in _pot pissoir_ chamberpot, 1546 as noun in form _pissouoir_, 1586 in sense ‘place where one urinates’) < _pisser_ PISS _v._ + _-oir_ (see -ORY _suffix_1).]


----------



## Aoyama

D'accord, mais bizarrement, le mot pissoir ne se trouve pas dans le TLF.
Mon idée était au début que le mot pissoir s'est retrouvé en anglais _via _la Louisiane, où beaucoup de mots français étaient utilisés (de façon "snob") par l'aristocratie du Sud. Pissoir semblant plus "chic" ... Discutable c'est vrai, si on pense que pisser existe presque tel quel en anglais et ... ne fait pas très chic ...


----------



## CapnPrep

Oui, parce que le TLF n'est pas un dictionnaire du moyen français, ni des régionalismes du XIXe siècle… Il y a des centaines d'emprunts français en anglais qui ne sont plus utilisés en français ; mais à l'époque c'étaient bien des mots _français_, non pas des constructions anglaises ou des mots louisianais (même si de tels exemples peuvent exister).

_Edit_ : Mais je l'y ai trouvé, moi, le mot _pissoir_, dans le TLF !


----------



## Aoyama

> _Edit_ : Mais je l'y ai trouvé, moi, le mot _pissoir_, dans le TLF !


Vrai (et je ne l'avais pas vu) mais cest une entrée "annexe" qui se trouve dans le corpus de "pisser" et on précise bien que c'est un régionalisme, même si Léon Bloy, grand écrivain, semble l'avoir utilisé.
Mais de là à dire (comme dans le fil cité) que quelqu'un a "entendu" le mot ...
Je peux imaginer que pissoir existe, comme passoire, poussoir, pressoir etc mais je pense que son utilisation est/reste rarissime.

On me signale par ailleurs qu'urinal se dit "haricot" en milieu hospitalier ...


----------



## itka

Aoyama said:


> On me signale par ailleurs qu'urinal se dit "haricot" en milieu hospitalier ...



Certainement pas ! Ce sont deux choses bien différentes de forme et d'usage. Un haricot a la forme... d'un haricot et est utilisé pour éviter que du liquide ne coule sur le lit à l'occasion de soins divers ou de vomissements.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Aoyama said:


> On me signale par ailleurs qu'urinal se dit "haricot" en milieu hospitalier ...


Bonjour

Ce serait plutôt un _pistolet_, non ?

Je ne connaissais pas le mot _pissoir (même si j'en devine le sens !), certainement parce qu'il est vieilli.

_Le mot _pissoir_ semble exister en allemand aussi.


----------



## Aoyama

> Certainement pas ! Ce sont deux choses bien différentes de forme et d'usage.


Ah bon ... Si tu le dis. C'est une infirmière en gérontologie qui me l'a dit. La forme (de l'urinal) fait quand même penser à une fève en train de germer ...


> Ce serait plutôt un _pistolet_, non ?


Peut-être ... Le pistolet peut aussi être (pour le monsieur) l'engin que l'on glisse dans l'appareil ...


> Le mot _pissoir_ semble exister en allemand aussi.


Ne savais pas non plus.
Quand à penser que le mot pissoir est vieilli, je ne crois pas, je pense que le mot est d'un usage rare, dès son origine.
Je me suis penché sur le problème quand, à propos de *pissotière* (voir fil plus haut) , quelqu'un a dit (ou prétendu) que les deux mots avaient le même sens, car il/elle l'avait _entendu_ (dans ce sens). Quelqu'un avait immédiatement répondu ne pas connaître le mot.


----------



## CapnPrep

Aoyama said:


> Quand à penser que le mot pissoir est vieilli, je ne crois pas, je pense que le mot est d'un usage rare, dès son origine.


C'est possible, mais qu'est-ce qui te fait penser cela avec tant d'assurance ? Aucun témoignage de qui que ce soit sur ces forums ne pourrait décider la question. Les personnes qui ont pu observer l'usage de ce mot "dès son origine" ne participent malheureusement pas à nos discussions !

Le mot _pissoir_ figure dans la première édition du Dictionnaire (1694). Et dans la quatrième (1762), la cinquième (1798) et la sixième (1832). Mais il disparaît des éditions du XXe siècle. Ce qui semblerait contredire ton hypothèse, mais je ne suis pas suffisamment fasciné par ce mot pour approfondir les recherches !


----------



## Aoyama

Merci CapnPrep pour ces référence très intéressantes et qui donnent déjà des éléments de réponses très pertinents.
D'abord, toutes les définitions données à travers les âges et les éditions sont les mêmes :
_PISSOIR. s. m. Lieu destiné dans quelques endroits publics, pour y aller pisser. Les pissoirs du palais. Aller au pissoir._ 
La sixième édition ajoute :
_Il se dit aussi d'un baquet que l'on place dans quelques endroits pour le même usage. Mettre des pissoirs dans un jardin public._

Le terme _baquet_ est important (ce me semble), il confirme l'idée que c'est une forme de _seau_ , comme un _crachoir_ et que ce n'est pas un _édifice_ , comme une pissotière , un urinoir ou une vespasienne.

Il reste que les exemples dans les textes semblent rares, non pas parce que le mot serait vulgaire, il ne semblait pas l'être, tout comme pisser qui s'employait fréquemment et normalement, sans connotation vulgaire.


----------



## Kolan

Punky Zoé said:


> Je ne connaissais pas le mot _pissoir (même si j'en devine le sens !), certainement parce qu'il est vieilli._Le mot _pissoir_ semble exister en allemand aussi.


Et en russe, encore plus, c'est un terme officiel largement reconnu (seulement la cuve, pas tout à fait le lieu entier).

Pourtant, au Québec on dit plutôt *urinoir* - édifice public, lieu, édicule aménagé afin de permettre aux hommes d’uriner. Urinoirs publics


----------



## Aoyama

> On me signale par ailleurs qu'urinal se dit "haricot" en milieu hospitalier ...
> Certainement pas ! Ce sont deux choses bien différentes de forme et d'usage. Un haricot a la forme... d'un haricot et est utilisé pour éviter que du liquide ne coule sur le lit à l'occasion de soins divers ou de vomissements.


 
C'est vrai, témoin cette précision donnée par une autre infirmière.

"A l'hosto, tu as un urinal, pour "pisser " au lit et un haricot ( terme utilisé en France) ou un bassin réniforme ou réniforme (tout court) pour recueillir les "humeurs" humaines. Le terme réniforme étant plutôt utilisé en Belgique."



> en russe [pissoir] est un terme officiel largement reconnu (seulement la cuve, pas tout à fait le lieu entier).


Intéressant, la précision sur la "cuve" va dans le sens de ce que je pense.



> Pourtant, au Québec on dit plutôt *urinoir* - édifice public, lieu, édicule aménagé afin de permettre aux hommes d’uriner. Urinoirs publics


C'est le cas en France aussi, où le terme est utilisé notamment dans le métro ou dans les gares. Il n'est pas très élégant et on lui préfère généralement toilettes publiques.


----------



## tie-break

Je vois que personne n'a mentionné le terme _édicule, _est-ce qu'il pourrait convenir comme synonyme de_ pissoir _?

_Un édicule.._. un terme peut-être en voie de disparition


----------



## Grop

tie-break said:


> _Un édicule.._. un terme peut-être en voie de disparition



Salut, personnellement je ne connaissais pas ce mot... D'un autre côté il me semble trop proche du mot ridicule (et d'autres mots en -cule) pour avoir du succès dans une discussion sérieuse.


----------



## Punky Zoé

tie-break said:


> Je vois que personne n'a mentionné le terme _édicule, _est-ce qu'il pourrait convenir comme synonyme de_ pissoir _? oui, sauf que pissoir est vieilli et (quasiment) pas utilisé en France.
> _Un édicule.._. un terme peut-être en voie de disparition


Bonjour Stefano 

_Édicule_ est terme un peu plus usité que _pissoir, _mais à peine ! 
_C'_est avant tout, je crois, un terme littéraire, qui plus est, désuet, aujourd'hui.


----------



## Aoyama

> _Édicule_ est terme un peu plus usité que _pissoir, _mais à peine !


C'est vrai.


> _C'_est avant tout, je crois, un terme littéraire, qui plus est, désuet, aujourd'hui.


Pas si littéraire ni si désuet, on le trouvait encore dans les années 60-70 (mais ça peut sembler vieux pour certains).
Ceci dit, édicule se rattache à édifice, donc plutôt à pissotière, mais PAS à pissoir qui est, si l'on se fie au consensus qui se dessine et à ce que j'essaie de cerner, un _récipient_ (baquet, pot, seau) non un _endroit ._


----------



## FrançoisXV

Un édicule est une toute petite construction, pas forcément destinée à y uriner... donc pas un synonyme.
Pissoir: je ne l'ai entendu qu'une seule fois, en 1984 en Angleterre, d'un vieil anglais qui essayait sur moi son français, pour m'indiquer l'emplacement des urinoirs de son camping.


----------



## Nanon

Voici ce que dit le TLF à propos d'édicule (que, d'instinct, j'aurais donné comme synonyme de vespasienne) :


> _En partic.  _Urinoir. _Je trottais d'un réverbère à l'autre jusqu'à la pissotière de la place des Fêtes. Premier abri. Dans l'édicule, à hauteur des jambes, je trouvai justement Bébert_ (CÉLINE, _Voyage, _1932, p. 322).
> Pour voir tout l'article : ici


----------



## Aoyama

> Un édicule est une toute petite construction, pas forcément destinée à y uriner... donc pas un synonyme.
> Pissoir: je ne l'ai entendu qu'une seule fois, en 1984 en Angleterre, d'un vieil anglais qui essayait sur moi son français, pour m'indiquer l'emplacement des urinoirs de son camping.


D'accord pour édicule, qui est employé ici (dans le sens de pissotière) par euphémisme.
Pour pissoir , _en anglais_, c'est là l'un des éléments du "débat". Le sens anglais (comme souvent) est légèrement différent de l'original français, qui encore une fois est un *récipient* et non un *endroit* ou un ...*édifice/édicule.* 
On trouve le terme tel quel également en allemand et en russe, peut-être également aileurs ...

Même problème avec "urinal" en anglais, traduit par urinoir en français, alors qu'un urinal en français est différent (mais le dictionnaire F-A confond les deux termes, malencontreusement.



> Urinoir. _Je trottais d'un réverbère à l'autre jusqu'à la pissotière de la place des Fêtes. Premier abri. Dans l'édicule, à hauteur des jambes, je trouvai justement Bébert_ (CÉLINE, _Voyage, _1932, p. 322).


C'est bien de citer Céline, surtout Le Voyage, bravo .
Mais ici, ce n'est pas de _pissoir_ dont il s'agit, mais de_ urinoir_ = _pissotière = édicule = petit édifice_, chose que l'on ne discute pas.  
Pour résumer donc : pissoir est un mot peu fréquent, PAS synonyme de pissotière, car il s'agit d'un récipient et non pas d'une construction (en français hexagonal s'entend, il semble qu'en Suisse le sens soit différent). 
Le mot pissoir se retrouve dans d'autres langues européennes, avec un sens plus ou moins "ajouté", par euphémisme ou par attrait du mot étranger .


----------



## DEHER

De nos jours, les édicules et autres urinoirs sont remplacés par des sanisettes. Et il faut payer en "liquide" pour pouvoir y accéder !


----------

